# Teen Titans: The Judas Contract is coming April 18, 2017



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> INTRIGUE, ADVENTURE AND DECEPTION
> 
> TEST THE BONDS OF DC SUPER HEROES AS
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I am a big fan of "Teen Titans". I can't wait for this to come out. Not sure if HTS will review this but if they do, can't wait to see what you guys think of this one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a good chance of reviewing it, so keep watching come April and you'll probably see my opinions on it


----------

